# aktive Links farblich markieren ?!



## NetPerformance (19. September 2005)

Hallo 

Habe folgendes Problem:

Für das linke Menü habe ich folgende CSS eingesetzt.


```
a:link, a:visited {
	font-family: arial, helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #444444;
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover { 
	font-family: arial, helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #f66be7;
}
```

Bei rollover habe eine farbveränderung.
Da ich link und visited auf die gleiche Farbe gesetzt habe, bleibt der ausgesuchte Menüpunkt nicht farbig !

Wo sich der user gerade befindet, wird durch das Menü nicht deutlich.
Screenshot:
http://www.aaron.de/test/screen.png

Solange ich mich innerhalb von guestbook befinde, soll der Button auch farbig bleiben. 
Wenn ich auf news klicke, soll guestbook die farbe verlieren und news farbig markiert werden.

Ist mein Vorhaben mit CSS überhaupt realisierbar ? 


Gruß und Dank im Voraus 
Aaron


----------



## Gumbo (19. September 2005)

Probier’s mal mit der Pseudoklasse :active.


----------



## NetPerformance (19. September 2005)

Hi 

leider keine Veränderung.

Gruß
Aaron 


```
a:link, a:visited {
	font-family: arial, helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #444444;
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover, a:active { 
	font-family: arial, helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #f66be7;
}
```


----------



## Maik (19. September 2005)

Die Pseudoklasse :active gilt nur für den Moment des Mausklicks.

Um einen Menüpunkt optisch hervorzuheben, ist eine ID oder CSS-Klasse mit den gewünschten CSS-Formatierungen für den jeweiligen Menüpunkt erforderlich.


----------



## Moan (19. September 2005)

Hola, 

da du anscheinend mit Typo3 arbeitest solltest du dir mal ein bisschen die Doku anschauen. Da gibt es nämlich für genau diesen Fall einen extra Punkt -> sprich der aktive Menüpunkt 
wird mittels einer selbst definierten CSS-Klasse hervorgehoben.

Viel Spass beim Suchen, was bei Typo3 weiss Gott lang dauern kann.

Greetz Dani


----------

